# Grafikkarte GF 9800GT schlechter als GF 6800GT?



## x3008x (23. Juni 2009)

Hey,
also ich hab mir mal einen neuen PC angeschafft... es sollte nicht der beste sein aber besser als mein alter sollte er schon sein, hier die Daten:

 - ASUS M4N78 SE mit nForce 720D Chipsatz
 - AMD Phenom Quad X4 9950 Sockel AM2+ mit 4x 2,6 GHz, 2 MB Level2 Cache
 - 4 GB (2x 2GB) DDR2-RAM PC800 GeIL
 - GeForce 9800GT mit 1024 MB
 - 580 Watt Silent Netzteil
Anmerkung: Das Gehäuse hat KEINEN Lüfter, braucht man die heutzutage nicht mehr?! kann ich mir kaum vorstellen

So nun habe ich mit dem Programm "Passmark PerformanceTest 7.0" mal beide PCs verglichen... In allen Dingen ist der neue PC besser... doch dann kam der Schock...
Alle Graphics Resultate waren bei der alten Grafikkarte (GF 6800GT) besser als bei der neuen (GF 9800GT), ausser bei "Graphics 3D - Complexe"

Wie kann das sein? Hat vllt. jemand eine Idee? vllt. das Board schlecht?

Ich danke euch schonmal


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Stell doch auch nochmal die Daten deines alten PCs rein.


----------



## x3008x (23. Juni 2009)

Also, alter PC:

 - DFI LanParty UT nF4 Board (ich meine Ultra-D, aber nicht sicher)
 - AMD Athlon 64 3700+ (~ 2,2 GHz)
 - 1 GB Ram (Corsiar, 2x512 MB im Dual)
 - Grafikkarte GF 6800 GT mit 256 MB
 - Netzteil eins von POWER oder so mit 550 Watt wenn ich mich richtig erinnere...


----------



## Alex Duschek (23. Juni 2009)

Erstmal würd ich nen anderen Benchmark nehmen, um die Ergebnisse bestätigen zu lassen


----------



## Ex1tus (23. Juni 2009)

Das wollte ich auch gerade anmerken, und dann solltest du auch mal deine Treiber checken.


----------



## x3008x (24. Juni 2009)

So, habe jetzt mal beide PCs mit dem Programm CrystalMark 2004R2 getestet...
Ergebnis liegt im Anhang (größeres Bild hier: http://www.bilder-space.de/show.php?file=23.06rz5oaM1Wh2k5PTM.PNG)... die neue Graka ist zwar etwas besser, aber ist das normal das die nur so minimal besser ist?

Treiber sind übrigends alle aktuell (also Board, Graka, DirectX,...)

Ich danke euch für eure Hilfe


----------



## chmee (24. Juni 2009)

Wie sieht es mit Stromversorgung aus ?
Die 9800 sollte wohl einen eigenen Stromanschluß haben. Ist der belegt ? 

**EDITT** Ich hab meinen Rechner auch mal durchgejagt. Scheinbar sind die Werte so nah beieinander. Du hast dei D2D einen doppelt so hohen Wert, GDI-Wert ist nicht so wichtig und OpenGL verbessert sich auch um ein gutes Stück.



mfg chmee


----------



## x3008x (24. Juni 2009)

ja also Stromversorgung hat die einen eigenen... und ist auch angeschlossen
Also meinste die Werte sind normal?
Frage nur weil ich neuere Spiele, beispielsweise Stalker Clear Sky, nicht auf Maximum spielen kann... GTA 4 lief mein ich auch nicht 100%ig perfekt


----------



## Furumaru (29. Juni 2009)

Der CrystalMark ist wenig aussagekräftig was die Grafikkarte angeht, das aktuelle 3DMark wäre da sicherlich besser geeignet.


----------



## x3008x (30. Juni 2009)

so hab nochma mit 3dmark06 getestet... allerdings mit einem sehr seltsamen ergebnis, und zwar hatte der beim CPU-Test 0-2 FPS oO. Also ich bin mir sehr sich dass ich das beim ersten mal noch nicht hatte, also meine Punkte lauten wie folgt:

*5498* 3DMarks 
SM 2.0 Score *2157 *
SM 3.0 Score *1936 *
CPU Score *3809 *

Da stimmt doch irgendwas nicht oder?! Oder hat das irgendwas mit dem installieren CrystalMark zu tun? Also der PC ist brand neu, deshalb möchte ich halt nur wissen ob ich nicht irgendwie besch*** wurde...

Edit: Hab übrigends WinXp SP3 drauf

Vielen Dank an alle schonmal


----------



## Furumaru (30. Juni 2009)

Das sind zu wenig Punkte, es müssten mehr als doppelt so viel sein sofern du mit den Defaultwerten und ohne AA gebencht hast. Mit CrystalMark hat das nichts zu tun, der Fehler liegt irgendwo anders.


----------



## x3008x (30. Juni 2009)

Also ich hab grad ma mit PCMark05 ausprobiert... da hatte ich bei CPU irgendwas mit 7000 Punkte... Oder meintest du die Gesamtpunktzahl sollte doppelt so hoch sein?
Hab alles auf Default


----------



## Furumaru (30. Juni 2009)

Die 3DMark Gesamtpunkte für deine Karte müssten bei mindestens 10000 liegen.


----------



## x3008x (1. Juli 2009)

So, also folgende Punkte habe ich erzielt:

CPU Score: *7608*
Memory Score: *4476*
Graphics Score: *7256*
HDD Score: *6170*

Bei PCMark Score hab ich N/A, ich weiß jetzt nicht genau wie das gerechnet wird.
Ich bekomme bei PCMark am Anfang auch 2 Fehler(?)-Meldungen

"In order to run properly, PCMark05 requires Windows Media Player 10 or newer to be installed on your computer." und
"In order to run properly, PCMark05 requires Windows Media Encoder 9 or newer to be installed on your computer."

Hab grad ma nachgesehen WM-Player hab ich Version 9 drauf... Encoder weiß ich nicht wo man das nachguckt


----------



## Furumaru (1. Juli 2009)

So langsam solltest du vielleicht lieber die Ursache der schlechten Grafikleistung suchen anstatt immer mehr Benchmarks zu testen die dir ohnehin nur das bereits bekannte bestätigen.


----------



## x3008x (10. Juli 2009)

Hey!
Also vllt. hat ja schon jemand Anno 1404 gespielt... bei diesem Spiel wird meine Grafikleistung nach dem Autodetect auf NIEDRIG gestellt, Auflösung jedoch auf 1600x1200. Hatte währenddessen allerdings den WMPlayer am laufen.

Aber wie soll ich den Fehler finden? Hättest du vllt. eine konkrete Idee?
Wäre dir sehr dankbar


----------



## Furumaru (11. Juli 2009)

Als erste und einfachste Methode würde ich den Treiber der Grafikkarte updaten sofern ein neuerer als deiner vorliegt. Einfach auf der nVidia Page den passenden Treiber runterladen und installieren, den alten Treiber vorher deinstallieren. Wenn du dann grade auf der nVidia Page bist dann lade auch gleich noch einen aktuellen Treiber für dein Board (nForce Chipsatz) runter. Nach den beiden Sachen nochmal 3DMark anwerfen und schaun ob sich was gebessert hat.


----------

